# Double Clutching



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well Slick Chick is 43 days and Liberty is 36 and surprise suprise Aphrodite laid her first egg either yesterday morning of Tuesday night. I will not pull these eggs but I will pull to avoid a 3rd clutch to give momma a break  hoping for more WF lutinos and WF cinnamon pieds


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, can't wait to see more babies!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

2nd egg layed


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The third clutch is always the easiest to prevent because the parents are tired out by that point. Good luck!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

3 eggs 1st egg is fertile she laid 5 last clutch and all 5 were fertile still mating also


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

2 out of 3 are fertile I expect another egg today


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*7 Fertile Eggs*

I wanted to update everyone.. Aphrodite has laid 7 FERTILE eggs this clutch 1st egg laid is 19 days today so may have already hatched but I'm at work and Daddy Spike has caught onto me. If he sees me enter my room if hes out of the box he runs in! LOL! Can't wait to see these babies hatch and of course I will update with pictures


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

7? Wow, she is upping her game.  LOL!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She sure is I was getting worried she wouldn't stop  but she's a great momma she just wanted her last clutch of the year to go out with a bang!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Freaking awesome! You must post pics when you can  How exciting! Baby cockatiels!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Maybe compensating for only two babies last clutch?? lol


----------



## Mokie (Apr 19, 2012)

*babies and new eggs, oh my!*

So...first having been told I had 2 female tiels I then found I had a pair who then fell in love resulting in 4 eggs. 3 hatched, 1 baby died and 2 are now about 2 months old: Spencer and Pearl. Now Mom, Lily and Dad, Grace, (remember I thought he was a she!), have 4, to date, new eggs! I am feeling overwhelmed! Do I separate them after these are born and weaned or do I destroy eggs if a third clutch is laid? And at present all in one crowded cockatiel cage! And would the parents mate with their children? And what about siblings mating? HELP!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mokie please start your own thread so you can get more replies thank you!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's information on hormone control at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 And yes, cockatiels have no qualms about incest.


----------

